# its burl sunday up here



## davduckman2010 (Apr 12, 2015)

just went out scouting some long beards drug this brute out of one spot on a deer cart about killed me black ash burl. on the way home I stopped at a friends house to bs and he said come look at this hugh flame box elder burl stump on his river edge. the water flushed all the dirt out of the base. he said come and get it so I went back cutter out . I see some lots of red and spalt in the roots. time to power wash . still had fresh shoots growing out of it . should be interesting.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 12, 2015)

POOR chainsaw- It is shiverin just thinkin about sawing that thing!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm cutting firewood and duck is cutting burls! Can we switch? Lol

Nice haul you got there. Now to finish lunch and go back to my oak.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ps I love the sticker on the truck! Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2015)

Gonna be fun opening those babies up! Great score!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 12, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> POOR chainsaw- It is shiverin just thinkin about sawing that thing!!!


lol ill get my neighbor to cut it with his big saw hell it only cost me a case of pale ale for the stump

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Can't imagine it being any better than all of the rest of the amazing wood you seem to find! Enjoy slicing & dicing! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2015)

Great score Duck !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 12, 2015)

A man and his chainsaw, it's a beautiful thing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 12, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Can't imagine it being any better than all of the rest of the amazing wood you seem to find! Enjoy slicing & dicing! Chuck


ya better look again chuck this alien brain is disgusting

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 12, 2015)

Dang dave! That's sweet! My FIL is on the hunt for some bowl blanks. I should send him your way! Haha


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Okay. Now I am drooling! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 12, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Okay. Now I am drooling! Chuck


lol I guess the plans working then  that's a hole lota pen blanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice score! That stump should have some pretty nice stuff in it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 12, 2015)

Outstandingly gnarly knars!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ole my Duck those have all kinds of potential going for them. Will look forward to seeing what comes out of them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 12, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Nice score! That stump should have some pretty nice stuff in it.





Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Ole my Duck those have all kinds of potential going for them. Will look forward to seeing what comes out of them.


yea me too . im going to cut both up into turners chuncks that's about all you can do with them. there to dam narly for anything else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 13, 2015)

Amazing just amazing. I will have to start checking every stump I see in hopes of finding something other than straight grain and rot. Did locate a maple burl about 2 hours north of me but the guy has not shot me a price yet and no pics of the inside just the outside . Might be gold might be garbage
Dave

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Lucky Duck !!


----------

